# Travel Insurance



## Braders (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi there

Can anyone recommend a travel insurance company that will cover professional photography equipment? Obviously, coverage to the tune of thousands. 

One slight issue is i am Australian, living in the US.

Thanks for any info.

Brad


----------



## Braders (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone have a suggestion??


----------



## Mick Seymour (Feb 1, 2008)

You may find it easier to ask your home contents insurer if they will cover the equipment outside of the home first. Some insurers do while others ask for details like model, serial number and value. Also make sure that if you have any specialist gear, the insurance company will replace with identical equipment as some pay out with vouchers that can only be used in consumer shops like WallMart.


----------



## Braders (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't have a home to have that insurance.

Need a suggestion for a travel insurance company that deels with this.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2008)

You may have better luck finding straight travel insurance, and then buying a separate photographic insurance which will cover you at home and abroad?


----------

